# New Laptop; Help Please :3



## Evil Link (Aug 20, 2010)

I think this should go here. I looked for a thread already discussing this kind of thing, but couldn't find one, so I thought a new thread would be okay.

Anyway, I'm looking for a new laptop that's around £500, or less if that's possible. It doesn't need gaming capabilities, just the ability to run big programs like Photoshop and 3DS Max, along with Internet and iTunes, and still be quick and smooth. My current laptop was great when I bought it, but now I do a lot more demanding things with it, such as Photoshop and whatever, and the 700MB of RAM and 1.2Ghz processor just don't cut it. So with a new laptop, I'd be grateful if it could run what I do now, and have space left if I want to do more with it in the future.

I found this; a HP Pavalion DV6-GN-004uk. You can se the specs if you click the Technical Details tab just down the page.

With a 5% discount code I have, that costs £550 which is the top of my budget. But is it good? I'm guessing that could run what I need it to, but computer specs aren't really my thing. I know more is usually better, but I don't know if there's something else that does this better, or if that one is even that good. So thoughts on that would be appreciated.

Also, if anyone has any other suggestions, I'm open to them, but it needs to be relatively low price - therefore, no Macbooks. If you do recommend something else, though, could I ask for some info on it as well, otherwise I'll only end making another post or thread asking about it. =P


----------

